# Places to eat in BAth



## LesNatrels (Nov 8, 2006)

Well,

off to Bath for one night, need excellent recomendations for lunch, romantic dinner, breakfast, lunch, and afternoon tea.  x


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Any preference on type or price?  We've got millions of crap places to eat, but there are some jems in there too.

The lebanese is good for lunch (all you can eat buffet).  It's in a crappy shopping centre (the podium, in the centre of town), but once you're in, you're shielded from all the other rubbish going on in there.


----------



## J77 (Nov 8, 2006)

Loch Fyne.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2006)

depends on price i guess, loch fyne is very nice, had a lovely meal there a few months ago, is the firehouse rotisserie still going (next door the the salamander) I've always had nice meals there...


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2006)

The firehouse is still going, but now you mention it the salamander is pretty good too.

As is the raven just down the road for pieminister pies, but I doubt that counts as romantic.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah, we usually go to loch fyne when eating out in bath too. 

the one above the porter cellar bar that was once well famous (and where keith floyd started off) is now under new ownership and just poncy. 

Upstairs at the salamander is actually really good if you're into your simple cooked, locally sourced and organic, otherwise, erm, dunno. Chinese down from gay street, by the jane austen museum is a bit lame.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes as well to both Loch Fyne and the Firehouse

If you're veggie, or even if you're not, Demuth's is fabulous.

Oooh, oooh, and can't forget the Rajpoot! Best indian food I've tasted.

And agree with fractionman about that lebanese place for lunch - its a little calm haven like a cave that shuts out everything.


----------



## sned (Nov 8, 2006)

My friend is head chef at the Clarkes Restaurant (i think... could be another on pultney bridge)..  i say friend, he's more an acquaintance.

Scott J, if your reading this, do you know which restaurant i mean??


Think its pretty nice in there. Not your typical chef though!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2006)

I've heard good things about clarkes.


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2006)

Eastern Eye is good for Indian.  Some decent pub food, Malborough tavern, at back of the Royal crescent, the Hop-pole (owned by same brewery as Salamander and found at the bottom of Victoria Park) and King William on London Road.

Sally Lunn's is traditional for cream tea, tourist trap that it is.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2006)

i forgot tillies? i think it's called, it's near sally lunns, very good...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 8, 2006)

I quite like Pasta Galore (nicer than the name suggests!0 and that Italian place that begins with Z on Walcot Street.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 8, 2006)

Not hugely romantic but very lovely especially if the weather is nice so can sit in lovely garden is the White Hart in Widcombe-just over bridge at back of railway. Lovely slightly posh pub with lovely slightly posh food


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I quite like Pasta Galore



i used to work there, about 20 years ago, i doubt they remember me now, washing up for hours


----------



## LesNatrels (Nov 8, 2006)

*Lebanese*

Cool, thanks for that.

we where looking at Loch Fyne, but I thought it was just another place in a long chain.
Lebanese for lunch sounds great.

thanks, will let you know how it goes.

x


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 8, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i used to work there, about 20 years ago, i doubt they remember me now, washing up for hours


Tis a funny place, kind of nice and down at heel all at once-we had a romantic dinner in the 'garden' listening to Blak Sabbath from the council flats above us


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 8, 2006)

LesNatrels said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks for that.
> 
> we where looking at Loch Fyne, but I thought it was just another place in a long chain.
> Lebanese for lunch sounds great.
> ...


Do go to the Bell in Walcot street-Jonny Depp drinks there occasionally


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2006)

LesNatrels said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks for that.
> 
> we where looking at Loch Fyne, but I thought it was just another place in a long chain.
> Lebanese for lunch sounds great.
> ...


Fishworks on green street is an awesome alternative to loch fyne, but rather expensive.


----------



## sned (Nov 9, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Do go to the Bell in Walcot street-Jonny Depp drinks there occasionally



i second that notion. the bell is fantastico.

nice sandwiches if you're still hungry!


----------



## user47632 (Nov 10, 2006)

sned said:
			
		

> My friend is head chef at the Clarkes Restaurant (i think... could be another on pultney bridge)..  i say friend, he's more an acquaintance.
> 
> Scott J, if your reading this, do you know which restaurant i mean??
> 
> ...


I think you mean Pastiche? Or maybe even No 5 Bistro depending on which head chef you're talking about 

It's a bit out of the way but the Desh on Chelsea Road does a really nice biryani.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll second the desh.  Nice little indian that.

But I've just remembered the best place to eat!

Go to the nepalese (YakYetiYak) just off pultney bridge - it's fantastic!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2006)

LesNatrels said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> off to Bath for one night, need excellent recomendations for lunch, romantic dinner, breakfast, lunch, and afternoon tea.  x



That fish place is nice.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Fishworks on green street is an awesome alternative to loch fyne, but rather expensive.



Yes that's the one. 

Yum.


----------



## sned (Nov 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'll second the desh.  Nice little indian that.
> 
> But I've just remembered the best place to eat!
> 
> Go to the nepalese (YakYetiYak) just off pultney bridge - it's fantastic!



yeah the desh is good.

ive always been intrigued by YakYetiYak (follow the Yeti footprints etc) but never been in there.. is it expensive? looks it!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2006)

nah, it's pretty reasonable really.  priced like a decent indian.  I haven't been there for aages though and the menu's changed a bit, but it's the same people running it.  Kid friendly too!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 2, 2006)

Is that the nepaleese/tibetian restaurant near the bridge?


----------



## sned (Dec 2, 2006)

thats the one!


----------



## Skim (Dec 3, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oooh, oooh, and can't forget the Rajpoot! Best indian food I've tasted.



Seconded... and they've got a glorious sweet trolley


----------



## mattie (Dec 5, 2006)

While I remember, the marmaris is good value.  It's the very sweaty-looking kebab shop looking over the weir.  The restaurant is through the back, the kebabs are good, the service friendly but the house wine god-awful. 

It looks pretty poor from the front but it's actually not bad.  just don't be sitting anywhere near the kebab counter part come kicking out time.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 5, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Seconded... and they've got a glorious sweet trolley


I'm going there in a few hours


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2006)

I've only eaten in one place in bath, I think.

and that was the rajpoot.

it was f***** brilliant.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 5, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I've only eaten in one place in bath, I think.
> 
> and that was the rajpoot.
> 
> it was f***** brilliant.


Yay!! Will it be expensive?


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Yay!! Will it be expensive?



can't really remember.  which makes me think it probably wasn't, cos I'm a  bit tight.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 6, 2006)

It's quite pricey tbh.  But very nice.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's quite pricey tbh.  But very nice.


Welll, have to say was not that impressed. Lovely decor and food was nice but my veggie orma was small and not that special although the meat eaters raved about their dishes. Also asked for water which wasn't priced and it was 3.95 a fucking glass  Only found out when had two and the bill came. Taking the piss imo


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Welll, have to say was not that impressed. Lovely decor and food was nice but my veggie orma was small and not that special although the meat eaters raved about their dishes. Also asked for water which wasn't priced and it was 3.95 a fucking glass  Only found out when had two and the bill came. Taking the piss imo



fucking hell!  sorry, we didn't have any water....


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Next time go to the eastern eye.


----------



## sned (Dec 7, 2006)

mattie said:
			
		

> While I remember, the marmaris is good value.  It's the very sweaty-looking kebab shop looking over the weir.  The restaurant is through the back, the kebabs are good, the service friendly but the house wine god-awful.
> 
> It looks pretty poor from the front but it's actually not bad.  just don't be sitting anywhere near the kebab counter part come kicking out time.



yeah its good in there. the people at the take-away bit are quite unfriendly but the waiter who served us our meal was a nice chap.

had the set menu which was nice. weird starter - fish roe and stuff!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 7, 2006)

The best kebabs in Bath I'd say.


----------



## sned (Dec 18, 2006)

you might be right. 

a year or so ago i would have gone for Al Falafel on Monmouth Street but ive gone off that place a bit since some of the guys who worked there left.

beats king's kebabs for sure!


----------

